# competition?



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Who else feels that a competition is in order?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

We have a Speed Competition going right now. Are you thinking a Shooting Competition?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

As Aaron said earlier, there are already national rules in place that we can use. I just haven't had time to figure them out.

And yes, I would love to compete in/run a competition.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I Think a shooting contest would be cool. Another plus would be someone put in the official rules in to plain english or even hill billy.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

yes I do mean a shooting competition....Not all of us can afford a chrony....(me! ) :notfair: :growl:


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

I think we may start out with a simple contest with simple rules. The tournament rules are better for when people are assembled. But we can certainly use them as a reference. Maybe we will start out with a qualifier like what LGD is doing on SSF.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

It would be my honor.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

same distance and target size as LGDs on SSF sound good?...maybe someone could make badges?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

That would be perfect. Sadly I don't trust the homemade blowguns I have so I may not enter.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

make a longer one and you should be golden


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

or get 1/2 inch diameter copper rather than 3/4.....works better


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

should there be limitations on pipe length, caliber, ect.?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

No, no limitations. But, we will probably have length compensation over a certain size. As an example, on a 10M range you can use up to a 4'. If you want to use a 5' you have to move 1' farther away from the target.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Or just measure from the end of the barrel,


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

hehe, just found a 5ft 1/2" copper pipe in the garage. We will see how that works. 1/2" is very small.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Carbon said:


> hehe, just found a 5ft 1/2" copper pipe in the garage. We will see how that works. 1/2" is very small.


not really.....3/4 is just very big


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

they need a 5/8" pipe


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't think for a 'qualifier' comp 1ft would make such a big difference.. I think we can save that for when we follow comp standards. If we were to have a limit in the qualifier I would say limit it to the length that is commonly out there, which seems to be 5'. I mean I don't think it would be fair if someone made a 10m blowgun .

for the badges I imagine 8m, 10m would be good enough for badge worthyness, maybe 15m for the bigballs badge. 5m is too short if we are not basing BG length to comp standards..

This will leave it open for everyone to compete, even the ones that are not trying to make BG comp rankings.

This is just my opinion.. I feel the more we leave it open for every type of BGer the better, but still leave it worthy for the hardcore to want to jump in as well.

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Do eet

please....


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Carbon said:


> Do eet
> 
> please....


I don't mind, now we just have to determine a ring size that is not only acceptable and challenging, but is able to be made by something around the house. soda can? tuna can?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

The soda can is a good idea. Just the right size I think.

5 shots at each distance?

Just like the SSF and perhaps with similar graphics.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Instead of 10m maybe something like 34 feet LOL maybe an indoor one and outdoor. The indoor should be a multi target because at close distance it is too easy to ruin cones with to many robin hoods. indoor maybe a small target on all four corners of an 8x10 sheet and one in the middle.


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Lightgeoduck said:


> Carbon said:
> 
> 
> > Do eet
> ...


... trace around a 10" skillet?


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm totally in, btw!

I was just thinking I needed another comp to ruin my life the way the one on SSF is


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

lol, same here. With everyone shooting better than me. Now I need to figure out why my darts are so erratic.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

M_J said:


> Lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > Carbon said:
> ...


while you are at it....how bout a whole hay bail?...... just kidding


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

cjb4u said:


> Instead of 10m maybe something like 34 feet LOL maybe an indoor one and outdoor. The indoor should be a multi target because at close distance it is too easy to ruin cones with to many robin hoods. indoor maybe a small target on all four corners of an 8x10 sheet and one in the middle.


I can understand your concern with messing up darts, but from experiences in the past with multiple circles on the target, that true accuracy can be questioned since a flier can hit a target that wasnt being aimed at... especially if the rings are as close as they would be on a piece of paper..

keep the suggestions comming,,, I will put my big melon to work and Im sure we can figure something out...

LGD


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Now that I think about it, blowguns, unlike slingshots, have a good system of regulated competition already. Why not use the Standard Target scored the way they do in the USBGA? Maybe someday online competitors would have a real tournament system.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

My thought is that we start out with a simple competition, like the Qualifier on SSF. Then, for the people who want to get into more complex scoring, we can move the the official rules. But, we could still use their target, but maybe use that center ring for the qualifier.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh, and we would have people hold up a measuring tape to the ring to ensure proper sizing.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

M_J said:


> Now that I think about it, blowguns, unlike slingshots, have a good system of regulated competition already. Why not use the Standard Target scored the way they do in the USBGA? Maybe someday online competitors would have a real tournament system.


Well I thought this was just sort of a qualifier thing sort of forum acheivements... Not saying that we can't have a By the standard's comp online, which should be just like the real thing, but a few requirements to make sure the video is in the up and up (like showing no darts in the target, showing distance)

I was thinking maybe five shots into one ring... I don't see any issue with using the standard target.. but would like to make something available for people without printing capabilities to make the rings

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

The center ring of the official USBA target is 6cm. The USBA limits the length of the blowguns to 48in but I don't think that would be practical for all of the 5ft CS shooters.

so maybe a 2.5in ring at 8, 10, and 15m to start out?


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

this isnt really the competition...its the qualifier so were not going for points....you just have to hit it...


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Id go bigger than 2.5 for newbees


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

what is the bottom of a soda can?


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

superman365 said:


> this isnt really the competition...its the qualifier so were not going for points....you just have to hit it...





superman365 said:


> Id go bigger than 2.5 for newbees


I have to agree with you to a certain extent... not sure of the size yet,,,, but we don't want just anyone to beable to acheive this.. we are trying to earn badges for this and have some pseudo bragging rights 

besides we need to make it hard for carbon 

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

oh yeah, pick on the uncoordinated guy. I see how it is


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

ok I just printed out the official target

the 7 point is approx 2.25"

and the 5 point is approx 4.5"

I think the approriate size for this qualifier may be the 5oz tuna (or cheap chicken) can which is something like a little over 3"

This will still make it challanging and acheivable for someone to practice to getting? Of course I havent tested my accuracy with the BG so I don't know for sure..

How does a tuna can sound for you all?

LGD


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Duck...If you go to there site you will see that it says the measurments of each circle. The inner one is 6cm or 2.26 in

So yes, 3in circle or tuna can is perfect. I have those


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

sounds good!


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

alright, start practicing... I have a few items to cross off of my to do list, but I say we will should get this kicked of by the first of Feb.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish I could get 10 meters inside ... you guys would be done. Outside is doable .... but it is like 3 degrees here right now. Most of the reason I haven't entered the slingshot comp. But I am in... even if I must go outside.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

^We have 30-50mph wind gusts here and it is about 21F out with wind chill. Forecast calls for light freezing rain for the weekend.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

theres been over 8inches of snow on the ground for weeks here with temperatures in the low teens(not including wind chill) so yall can stop complaining....its a tough world


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Newcomers to the sport as well as people just starting to make their own darts and people shooting in adverse weather conditions can struggle to achieve qualifying USBA scores at ten meters.

A qualifying score at all distances from six meters up to the ten meter Expert Lvl 2 require an average of five points per dart. The five point ring on the USBA target is the same size as a CD.


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I need a few extra feet to make 10m and a lot of practice before I can publicly show my skills. well future skills.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

neondog said:


> Newcomers to the sport as well as people just starting to make their own darts and people shooting in adverse weather conditions can struggle to achieve qualifying USBA scores at ten meters.
> 
> A qualifying score at all distances from six meters up to the ten meter Expert Lvl 2 require an average of five points per dart. The five point ring on the USBA target is the same size as a CD.


Pm sent, you got me thinking that my slingshot mind needs to adjust when it comes to blowguns..


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

cjb4u said:


> I need a few extra feet to make 10m and a lot of practice before I can publicly show my skills. well future skills.


I need a whole lot of practice as well


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Might be important to outlaw laser sights or aiming devices.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

is it going to be 3in? or is it undecided?


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

I do not know if worrying about sights or aiming devices is necessary to start. Maybe for a more advanced level.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

superman365 said:


> is it going to be 3in? or is it undecided?


I can tell you it won't be less than 3". So it doesn't hurt to practice with that


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

cjb4u said:


> I do not know if worrying about sights or aiming devices is necessary to start. Maybe for a more advanced level.


Sounds good! I'll order a laser lol.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I can get 10 meters if needed. I will do it at work (I work in a different state where blowguns are illegal. But I shall take the risk.)


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Ray, don't worry there wil be shorter distances as well, I will be working the details out and make the " official" this weekend with vid..

It will be badge worthy, and promote people to push themselves.. This will also be a great stepping stone for people to transition to usba ranking requirements...


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

I couldn't wait, here it is http://blowgunforum.com/topic/144-competition-blowgunforum-qualification-badge/


----------

